# Peter:)



## shelbywachter (Jan 27, 2015)

I got Peter a couple days after this Christmas because my other bun had died and he was the last one so I had to take him. He's crazy and loves to run and he has this twitch when he runs and flicks his head and jumps and kicks his feet haha. He mostly sweet.. He hates being held though I just want to cuddle with him 

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1422409989.206422.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1422410003.044250.jpg


I believe he is about 5 months old? I'm not sure what bread he is either. But he loves to explore his porch and run around till he gets too tired to move haha


----------



## bright_eyes (Jan 27, 2015)

He is too cute!

Looks like one happy, healthy little mixed breed to me. Enjoy him! 

:jumpforjoy:


----------



## shelbywachter (Jan 27, 2015)

Breezy_theBunny said:


> He is too cute!
> 
> Looks like one happy, healthy little mixed breed to me. Enjoy him!
> 
> :jumpforjoy:




Haha thank you!


----------



## PeterLolasMummy (Mar 10, 2015)

I too have a Peter that would rather run about than cuddle! He's such a good boy though, It must be a Peter thing &#128521;


----------

